# timestamp "current timestamp" mysql 5



## Kipperlenny (10. Juni 2006)

moin

ich versuche gerade eine tabelle anzulegen, user sollen darin gespeichert werden mit ziemlich vielen daten 
Alles halb so wild, habe ich schon relativ oft gemacht.
Es gibt ja die möglichkeit in dem php-anmeldescript den aktuellen unix timestamp zu überprüfen und in die DB miteinzutragen - bei meinem schicken xampp mysql 5 habe ich jetzt die funktion gefunden, dass man für ein tabellenfeld als typ auch "timestamp" angeben kann und dann "CURRENT_TIMESTAMP" als standart - hatte jetzt gehofft, dass er dann in diesem 11111111111 format die aktuelle zeit einträgt bei jeder neuen zeile die manuell oder per script in die tabelle eingetragen wird.

allerdings ist das nicht der fall :-(

es wird immer 00-00-0000 00:00 angegeben - was mir natürlich wenig bringt *g*
liegt das an xampp, dass er keine zeit einträgt? und wie kriege ich es hin, das er die zeit im unix format automatisch einträgt? oder geht das wirklich nur im phpscript?

cheers
lenny
ps: forensuche habe ich genutzt, aber außer vielen php sachen wenig gefunden...


----------



## Carrear (10. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter http://www.postgresql.org/files/documentation/books/pghandbuch/html/datatype-datetime.html


----------



## Kipperlenny (10. Juni 2006)

das hat mich jetzt insoweit schon mal aufgeklärt, dass dieses format 00-00-0000 00:00 also ein normaler timestamp ist - mal wieder was dazu gelernt - da ich jetzt aber keine ahnung habe wie ich damit in php rechnen soll hätte ich doch ganz gerne das unix format - kann mysql das automatisch eintragen oder muss ich auf die php script variante zurückgreifen?


----------



## Carrear (10. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube ich habe da was für dich ^^ http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.time.php


----------



## Carrear (10. Juni 2006)

Achso, du willst es direkt in die Tabelle haben -____- ne da seh ich keine chance Sorry, dachte du suchst generell eine möglichkeit den unix timestamp herauszufinden.


----------



## Kipperlenny (10. Juni 2006)

*g* du immer mit deinen links ^^

also auf der seite die du mir da gegeben hast steht sowas:

```
heres another way to convert a mysql timestamp to a unix timestamp without using the function UNIX_TIMESTAMP in mysql:

<?php 
$unix_timestamp = strtotime($mysql_timestamp);
?>
```

das heißt also es gibt irgendwo eine unix_timestamp funktion - nur wo finde ich die


----------



## Gumbo (10. Juni 2006)

Der MySQL-Spaltentyp „TIMESTAMP“ entspricht nicht dem Format eines Unix-Zeitstempels. Für letzteres kann auch ein einfacher numerischer Spaltentyp genommen werden.
Beide Formate können jedoch auch mit MySQLs Datums- und Zeitfunktionen formatiert werden.


----------

